# What is your PC wallpaper?



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

I see this on secular forums all the time, but I figure some of us may have some cool Christian wallpaper to share with one another.

If you press "Print Screen" you can open Photo Shop (or any phot editing software) and create a new image pasting your PC wallpaper in it.

Show us all what you have.

Here is mine;


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 26, 2005)

houseparent, what is that a painting of?


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 26, 2005)

My wallpaper is the microsoft red adobe house picture...although sometimes I vary it with a personal photo.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> houseparent, what is that a painting of?



The destruction of Jerasulem in AD70. Paul has it in his avatar, he is standing in front of it.


----------



## ANT (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm using just the plain Blue Hewlet Packard standard wallpaper.

Yeah ... pretty boring, I know.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 26, 2005)

Adam,
How do you do that? "print screen"?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2005)

Scott, you can capture the desktop with SnagIt


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

It is a button on the key board. Mine says "Prt Scr". I press that, open photo shop, choose "new" and past inside the new canvas.

I sharnk it down some before I uploaded it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 26, 2005)

Yea, I know that. I was just wondering how to do a screen shot w/ the print screen function.......fred, the board is clicking along isnt it?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

The Print Screen button just captures it onto the clip board.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 26, 2005)

You can also just hit Print Screen and the open windows paint and hit Ctrl V... then save it as a JPG to reduce the size...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Well there ya go!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Yea, I know that. I was just wondering how to do a screen shot w/ the print screen function.......fred, the board is clicking along isnt it?



I had some problems about an hour ago - but it appears good now, as you say.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Every so often this board will not come up for me. It seems to only last a few minutes and then works fine. It's weird. I thought maybe it was my connection!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 26, 2005)

Then if you need to upload the picture go to http://www.imageshack.us/ for free webhosting...


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 26, 2005)

This would be my background: 






[Edited on 1-27-2005 by Jonathan]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

YAY! We have 3 up so far. Come on people lets see some more.


----------



## pastorway (Jan 26, 2005)

Mine is a picture from the floor of the Capital building in Austin, Texas, looking up into the dome. But I cannot get it to load so I am emailing it to you Adam! See what you can do to post it. Thanks!
Phillip


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Will do P. Way!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 26, 2005)

What a timely topic, I just downloaded a new desktop picture today









Bryan
The Zombie


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2005)

Cool, what is it?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 26, 2005)

It's the 2-Tone Ska guy 

Bryan
The Zombie


----------



## gwine (Jan 27, 2005)

From the Cassini-Huygens mission to Saturn.


----------



## gwine (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, dat didn''t work. Maybe I didn't "sharnk" it enough. (Sorry Adam, just picking on you .)

Go to http://www.music2titan.com/popup_galerie.php?id=50&lang=en to see it if you wishes.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Pastor Ways Desktop Wallpaper;


----------



## pastorway (Jan 27, 2005)

beautiful! spiritual, ain't it?

Thanks!!

Phillip


----------



## gwine (Jan 27, 2005)

Can't decide if I'm looking up at the mother ship or down on a pagan ritual site (note the pentagon.)

But, just in time, I saw the five tiny letter that spelled Texas.

Seriously, I'm kidding. It is pretty neat.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> Can't decide if I'm looking up at the mother ship





Well, I know you've all seen this one:






BTW, thanks for telling me about ImageShack, Fraser!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine is...







The interior of the Metropolitan Tabernacle today.

JH


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Chris, is there a place to get cartoons like that?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Chris, is there a place to get cartoons like that?



I'm not really sure - ask Matt, since APM is where I originally got it from.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Pastorway's would make me dizzy!

And I love that six point calvinist one...unfortunately my anabaptist relatives would be screeming...SEE! Calvin COULDN"T be a Christian, He BURNED PPL, the blood od the MArtrys are ON HIS HANDS!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Mine is...
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a change from Spurgeon's day. I'd love to worship there someday!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Mine is...
> 
> 
> ...



I just noticed the scripture passage...the one that was being preached from when Spurgeon was saved!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

mine is from joypals.com a reformed ladies site
December's was really cool too...she had one with a Lion and Lamb laying down together with Bethlehem in the background and a starry sky above (with THE star) and the verse circling around it.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> I just noticed the scripture passage...the one that was being preached from when Spurgeon was saved!



Uh huh! It is the church's most-used motto text I think.

The interior is different but the frontage and the basement layout are the same. Plus you get to see CHS's preaching table and all sorts of things in the Pastor's Office.

Oh, and fine ministry, too.

JH


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Indeed, I have heard that the Word is faithfully preached. 

I'd love to see the things of Spurgeon...one day!


----------



## Philip A (Jan 27, 2005)

Adam,

Where did you get the image of the Jerusalem print in that size?

Here's one that I use quite often,


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

I typed it in Google Search and picked the largest one, then I rezised it a little in Photo Shop.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> Indeed, I have heard that the Word is faithfully preached.



HEAR for yourself...

http://www.metropolitantabernacle.org/Sound/SOUND.html

JH


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Josh.....lol


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

Is this more PC Josh?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh cool! Where can I get that one?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

I googled Stonewall Jackson. It was way into the mix though. I can send it to you. You can get some cool stuff on google images. Then just resized them. I also like Victorian pictures. You could find some cool ones under that probably.

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## sastark (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's mine. It's my daughter, due in three weeks and 1 day. I'm gonna be a dad, soon!

[IMG=800x700]http://img187.exs.cx/img187/6720/sethdesktop2wp.jpg[/IMG]

[Edited on 27-1-2005 by sastark]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats seth!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

WOW. Size that down. It made my computer jump off the screen. But that is way cool. Can you tell I have kids. Way cool.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2005)

I love ultrasound pictures!


----------



## sastark (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, all!

And, Randy, I resized it. Is it better now? (you may have to hit "refresh" to get the new size).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2005)

I have all of my boys ultra sounds in each scrap book. I am also the Mom. My wife departed, sadly.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I have all of my boys ultra sounds in each scrap book. I am also the Mom. My wife departed, sadly.



Sorry to hear that, Randy. God bless you for bringing up those boys.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



Okay...PI?

BTW, awesome picture!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



I cried tears of nostalgia when I saw that


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...



Even though it depicts a time of war, there is a certain spiritual dignity about it. It speaks to my Southern roots.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 31, 2005)

They were both very Godly men. Especially ole Stonewall. He is one of my heroes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Here's mine. It's my daughter, due in three weeks and 1 day. I'm gonna be a dad, soon!
> 
> 
> [Edited on 27-1-2005 by sastark]



Congrats, Seth! God bless you and yours!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by joshua_
> ...


----------

